# İç ve Dış Tehditler > Bulgar, Yunan, Sırp Zulmü ve Balkan Türkleri >  Sırp Zulmü Vahşetin Tanıkları Anlatıyor

## ceydaaa

93b.jpg Halen Bratunaç Belediyesi Meclis üyesi olan 43 yaşındaki Refik Begiç, kendisinin 1992 yılının Mayıs ayında evinden alınarak Vuk Karaciç İlköğretim okuluna getirildiğini, eşi ve o zaman 4 ve 6 yaşındaki 2 çocuğunun ise Tuzla'daki toplama kampına götürüldüğünü anlattı. Beğiç, kampa gelmemekte direnen ağabeyinin, anne ve babası ile 8 aylık hamile olan yengesinin Sırp askerlerince katledildiğini bildirdi.

----------

